# Refilling And Re-wicking



## Rob Fisher (9/7/14)

I have found that stuffing tissue into the body like this stops juice spilling and leaking on the mod when changing the bottle... if I'm adding the same juice I lie it on the side so I don't loose the juice in the tube... but if I'm changing juice I stand it up so the juice left in the tube drips out (and sometimes I blow in the drip tip). Is this how you guys do it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (9/7/14)

I disconnect the tube from the nipple and remove the whole assembly each time I refill.

I find this easier and much less messy if/when things go wrong. 

I find that the juice left in the tube never drains by itself, so removing from the nipple actually solves that issue - no need to exhale through the driptip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/7/14)

I do eet like rob. No mess no fuss. 
If i dont have toilet paper I just use a post it note from my desk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/7/14)

I used to use a tissue underneath, but I have become quite adept at doing a fast juice refill now. So I just bend that sucker out, unscrew bottle, keep using my left hand to hold the tube out, with a quick one handed motion fill up the bottle using my right hand, and then pop it back..screw it together and lay it back inside. Not even one drop wasted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (10/7/14)

Snap - I do it the same way @Rob Fisher. If I have a pre filled bottled ready then same as @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

